
Terahash $1.4M configuration VS “Multi One Password” 1 char long password - user4589
Well, Terahash $1.4 Million configuration of 448 x RTX 2080 GPUs can&#x27;t even crack 1 character long hashed password generated with &quot;Multi One Password&quot; tool!<p>1 character long password, lowercase letter, sha512 hashed string generated with &quot;Multi One Password&quot; tool:<p>6d78101f3965681a61ab72365de3f9052d6da65f5a42ea6d4a6e68f02b81d32825388837ee9d61e5314cfca90d5638316c1465634fcad42c8cf1a744cc924947<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;TerahashCorp<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;windowsportableapps.blogspot.com&#x2F;2019&#x2F;09&#x2F;multi-one-password.html<p>#passwordmanager #Infosec #cybersecurity #netsec #hashcat #CrackQ
======
sp332
Your twitter account got suspended, but we still have their side of the
conversation.
[https://twitter.com/TerahashCorp/status/1229598522372239360](https://twitter.com/TerahashCorp/status/1229598522372239360)

------
jiveturkey
repeat of this garbage
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22181814](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22181814)

